# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة أ.د/ محمد سليمان الأشقر

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* العلامة أ.د/ محمد سليمان الأشقر في ذمة الله
*

*محمد بن سليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد (وهو الأشقر) بن سليمان دغلس،  من أهل ((برقة)) (1) بفلسطين ردها الله إلي أحضان المسلمين. وبرقة قرية من  قرى نابلس تبعد عنها إلي الشمال مسافة 16 كيلومتراً تقريباً. تقع في منطقة  جبلية على سفح جبلين أحدهما شرقيها وآخر شماليها، وتحيط بها بساتين الزيتون  والتين وبها من سائر الأشجار المثمرة، وتمتاز ببرودة الهواء وطيبه، وبها  عيون كثيرة طيبة عذبة الماء.*
*قال فيها مصطفى الدباغ: ((ومن يشرف عليها ير منظراً من أجمل المناظر  في الوطن الحبيب...))، وأهلها في أغلبهم من ((الحفاة)) وهم فرع من  ((الروقة)) من قبيلة ((عتيبة)) على ما ذكرته دائرة معارف البستاني في مادة  ((أحفاة)). وذكره ((إحسان النمر)) في كتابه ((تاريخ جبل نابلس))، وذكره  أيضاً مصطفى الدباغ في كتابه المذكور آنفاً، ومن الحفاة آل دغلس الذين  أنتمي إليهم.
*
*وقد مر ببرقة الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي سنة (1101هـ) وقال فيها:*
*ضفنا ببرقة من أعمال نابلس
*
*أهل المكارم والأخلاق والشيم*
*قوماً لقد جمع الله الكريم لهم*
*بين القرينين بش الوجه والكرم*
*ولدت ببرقة في 16 من أيلول سنة 1930م، ونشأت في كنف والدي، وكان  والدي رحمه الله أمياً، إلا أنه كان يحب أهل العلم والإيمان ويبرهم، وحرص  على تعليم أولاده وحملهم على مكارم الأخلاق، وكان أكثر عمله في الزراعة،  ووالدتي حفظها الله كذلك في حرصها على تربية بنيها على حب العلم والدين،  وقد قرأت القرآن دون معلم.*
*التحقت بالدراسة الابتدائية بقريتنا، وتخرجت منها عام 1944م، ثم التحقت بالدراسة*
**
*العلامة الأشقر بصحبة الشيخ أحمد الغنام*
*الثانوية بالمدرسة الصلاحية بنابلس حيث مكثت بها أربع سنين، ذهبت  بعدها إلي المملكة العربية السعودية فعملت في التدريس الابتدائي سنة في  مدينة بريدة (1369هـ) وعملت في التجارة بالرياض (1370هـ) وعندما افتتح معهد  الرياض الديني الثانوي (1371هـ) بادرت إلي الالتحاق به إلي أن تخرجت في  كلية الشريعة بالرياض (1376هـ) في الفوج الأول، وأخذت فيها العلم عن مشايخ  أجلاء، فأخذت التفسير وأصوله وأصول الفقه على الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي،  والفقه والعقيدة على الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، والفرائض على  الشيخ  عبد العزيز بن رشيد، والحديث على الشيخ عبد الرحمن الإفريقي، والنحو  على الشيخ عبد اللطيف سرحان والشيخ إبراهيم الضبع، وغيرهم، رحم الله  الموتى منهم وحفظ الأحياء وجزاهم عنا أحسن الجزاء، ثم عملت في التدريس  بمعهد ((شقراء)) العلمي. وأسندت إلي إدارته عام (1377هـ) نقلت بعدها  للتدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض، وكنت أول من درس بها من خريجيها، فبقيت  كذلك من (1378-1383هـ)، ثم التحقت بالتدريس في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة  المنورة فبقيت فيها سنتين، إلي أن أراد الله تعالى لي النقلة إلي أرض  الكويت حيث أسندت إلي أمانة مكتبة وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية اثنى  عشر عاماً من سنة (1385-1397هـ) حصلت في أثناء ذلك على درجتي الماجستير  والدكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بجامعة الأزهر.*
*وكانت رسالتي للدكتوراه بعنوان ((أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية)).*
*وفي فيما يتعلق من علم أصول الفقه بالسنن الفعلية، وكانت بإشراف  الشيخ عبد الغني عبد الخالق حفظه الله، وقد يسر الله تعالى فيها كشف كثير  من غوامض هذا العلم، والحمد لله على فضله.*
*ولما أن استأنفت وزارة الأوقاف بالكويت مشروع الموسوعة الفقهية نقلت  للعمل مع العاملين فيه. والله المسؤول أن يأخذ بيد القائمين عليه حتى يكمل  على خير الوجوه.*
*وشاركت في لجنة الفتوى الشرعية بالكويت كعضو من أعضائها منذ سنة  1969م، والله المستعان أن يتم علينا نعمته بالهداية والسداد ويوفقنا لصالح  القول والعمل ويختم لنا عليهما.*
*مؤلفاته
*
*أثر الشيخ – رحمه الله – المكتبة الإسلامية بعدد من المؤلفات المتميزة، منها:*
*في التفسير
*
* زبدة التفسير من فتح القدير (وهو مختصر تفسير الشوكاني).*
* نفحة العبير من زبدة التفسير.
*
*في الفقه وأصوله
*
*أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ودلالتها في الأدلة الشرعية (أطروحة الدكتوراه في مجلدين).*
*الواضح في أصول الفقه للمبتدئين.*
*الفتيا ومناهج الإفتاء.*
*معجم المغني لابن قدامة، بالاشتراك مع آخرين.*
*المجلي في الفقه الحنبلي.
*
*أبحاث اجتهادية في الفقه الطبي.
*
*أبحاث فقهية في قضايا الزكاة المعاصرة
*
*الأصول المحاسبية للتقويم في الأموال الزكوية.*
*أحكام المال الحرام، وحكم إخراج زكاته.*
*الإلزام بالزكاة في الظاهر والباطن من الاموال، ومشمولات كل منهما في العصر الحديث.*
*بحوث فقهية في قضايا اقتصادية معاصرة
*
*التأمين على الحياة، وإعادة التأمين.*
*بدل الخلو.*
*بيع المرابحة كما تجريه المصارف الإسلامية.*
*الأسس والقواعد التي تحكم النظام التجاري في الإسلام.*
*الامتيازات الاتفاقية على الديون.*
*عقد السلم.*
*عقد الاستصناع.*
*آداب الاستقراض.*
*النقود وتقلب قيمة العملات.
*
*صيانة الأعيان المؤجرة، وتبعية ذلك على المؤجر والمستأجر.*
*أبحاث فقهية متعددة ظهرت في الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية، منها:
*
*مادة: ((تصوير))، ((دعوة))، ((ذكر))، ((بيت المال))، ((مصحف))، ((لحية))، ((رق))، ((أرض الحوز)).*
*في الفهرسة:
*
*الفهرسة الهجائية والترتيب المعجمي.*
*فهرس المغني في الفقه الحنبلي لابن قدامة.*
*فهرس البداية والنهاية، ونهاية البداية، لابن كثير.
*
*في الدعوة والتزكية
*
*كيف تدخل في الإسلام؟ (مختصر للدعاة).*
*فقه العمل للآخرة، وجزاء الأعمال وموازنتها في الكتاب والسنة.*
*في اللغة
*
*معجم علوم اللغة العربية.*
*تحقيق لكتب التراث*
*  نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب في الفقه، للشيخ عبد القادر التغلبي الشيباني الحنبلي (مجلدان).*
*  حاشية الشيخ عبد الغني اللبدي على نيل المآرب.*
*           رسالتان في الصحابة للحافظ العلائي، وهما:        * 
*إجمال الإصابة في أقول الصحابة.*
* منيف الرتبة لمن ثبت له شريف الصحبة.*
*  مجموع بالمناقلة والاستبدال بالأوقاف، لابن قاضي الجبل الحنبلي وآخرين.
*
*  المستصفي من علم الأصول، للغزالي (مجلدان).*
*مؤلفات مخطوطة
*
*  الجامع العزيز في الحديث.*
*  الأربعون حديثاً الطوال، جمع ودراسة وشرح.*
*  لهجة برقة ووادي الشعير من قرى فلسطين (معجم مصنف).*
*  مجموعة أبحاث أصولية.*
*  ترميز كتب الحديث (بحث مقدم إلي مؤتمر السنة في قطر 1410هـ).*
*  مشاركة النساء في الولايات العامة والجزئية ومجالس الشورى والمجالس النيابية.*

*  صحيح مسند الإمام أحمد على شرط البخاري.*
*  التفسير المنير مختصر تفسير ابن كثير.
*
*وفاته
*
*وافته المنية يوم الأحد السابع والعشرين من ذي القعدة لعام (1430هـ)  الموافق 15/11/2009م. ودفن يوم الاثنين بعد صلاة الظهر بمسجد مقبرة سحاب  في ضواحي مدينة عمان بالأردن.*
*رحمه الله على الشيخ محمد الأشقر، وجزاه الله على ما قدم للأمة خير الجزاء وأوفاه، وبارك له في مؤلفاته.*
*أكثر هذه الترجمة بقلم الشيخ (رحمه الله) وقد أضفنا لها الجديد من مؤلفاته وأبحاثه العلمية.*
*(1) هي بضم الباء، وقد تحدث عنها السيد مصطفى مراد الدباغ في كتابه  القيم ((بلادنا فلسطين)) في القسم الأول من الجزء الخاص بالديار النابلسية ص  413-124.
منقول
*
*
*
*
*

----------

